# Halfords Help Carrera Virtuoso



## Peter Armstrong (11 Feb 2013)

Can any1 help, so this is my new bike, i have messed about with the seat height etc, and played with it on the turbo.



First thing is the gears at the front don’t change smooth, I’ve messed with the all the correct stuff and I can’t get it working properly. it’s started to mark the gear cogs. I’m taking it back for this to be fixed.



The problem is I want the handle bars lower, On my old bike I just had to loosen and it dropped down, with these new types you loosen, then take the top off, and pull out the spacers. Problem is when you do this it exposes the metal tube. Does this need to be cut off or something. Halfords say they won’t do it because it voids the warranty? How do these new handle bars work, why can’t it simply be lowered?


----------



## Kestevan (11 Feb 2013)

You sound to be on the right lines, but you don't actually need to cut the steerer down to lower the bars.

Loosen the top cap, and undo the stem clamp. This should allow the stem and bars to be removed. Under the stem you have a number of spacers, slide these off the fork steerer (the metal tube) and hang on to them. Replace the stem on the steerer and simply replace the spacers you've removed on top of the stem. 

Gently tighten up the top cap bolt to put some tension in the fork, and then tighten it all back up with the stem clamp bolts.


----------



## HovR (11 Feb 2013)

Regarding the height of the bars, you need to either take the spacers off and put them above the stem, or cut get the steerer tube cut down. I'd advise just putting them above the stem for now until you are sure that it's at the height you want.

I'd also recommend not taking it back to Halfords but taking it to a proper bike shop. If they couldn't get it set up correctly initially then I doubt you'll have a lot of luck a second time around.

Edit: Cross posted with Kestevan


----------



## Peter Armstrong (11 Feb 2013)

Arrrr ok, that makes sence, DOOHH!!
Im not happy that the gears are not smooth, I read plenty of reviews on this bike (non halford) and they are all very positive about the gears. Im confused.


----------



## cyberknight (11 Feb 2013)

When you say the front changes are messed up in what way ?
Are they slow to change or does it overshift/undershift and drop the chain?
Finally when you say marking the cogs at the front do you mean the black is wearing off because its liable just to be paint /coating and it does wear off fairly quickly .


----------



## Peter Armstrong (11 Feb 2013)

I have only put the bike on the turbo to test the gears, Im waiting for my new clipless pedels and shoes.

Anyway, firstly I only change gear on the front when the back gears are around the middle ( I learnt this from somewhere to reduce chain stress).
At first it took a while to get the gears to get on the big cog, So I tweeked the little things on the changer and it wouldnt work.
So I then had to tighten the wire. Anyway I got it working.

But to get it up on the big cog I have to push the brake to the side once, it clicks, then again, it clicks but to get it up I have to push it once more, and hold it there.
It then jumps up to the big cog and I leg go of the brake handle gear changer.

Yes it has took the paint off but also some metal. i think because of the way im forcing it to change.


----------



## fossyant (11 Feb 2013)

Sounds like your limit adjustment screw is stopping the mech shifting fully. It's the two screws on the top of the mech. You need so adjust the outer one.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (11 Feb 2013)

fossyant said:


> Sounds like your limit adjustment screw is stopping the mech shifting fully. It's the two screws on the top of the mech. You need so adjust the outer one.


 
I think it’s the actual position of the mech on the frame because i used all different permutations’ of screws in out, out in, middle out, half quarter etc etc and changed the tension of my cable. I’ve don’t this loads on my old bike and had no problems.

The jump from the lower cog to the higher cog is freaking huge!!!


----------



## Crackle (11 Feb 2013)

Fossy may be right but the other thing that occurs to me is the height it's been set at may be wrong. There's a good article on the Park Tools website


----------



## Peter Armstrong (11 Feb 2013)

Crackle said:


> Fossy may be right but the other thing that occurs to me is the height it's been set at may be wrong. There's a good article on the Park Tools website


 
"If the derailleur is too low, it may scrape against the chainrings or jam the chain when shifting."

Sounds like what its doing


----------



## Peter Armstrong (11 Feb 2013)

I Hope halfords sort it out and dont try and bullshit me that its supose to change like that.


----------



## Cycleops (11 Feb 2013)

The front deraillieur cage should be between 1.6mm and 6.3mm above the outer (largest chainring).


----------



## Peter Armstrong (11 Feb 2013)

Shall I just try and do it at home?


----------



## Peter Armstrong (11 Feb 2013)

So I took it to halfords, and told the guy about the gearing issues. He put it on its work clamp thing and it worked with no problems what so ever. he gave it a little tune, let me test it, all was fine.

But as soon as I got home, put it on the turbo it DIDNT WORK, SAME PROBLEMS!

Is gearing different when under load? on a stand vs a turbo or when cycling hard.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (11 Feb 2013)

Read up peeps,


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (11 Feb 2013)

Peter Armstrong said:


> But as soon as I got home, put it on the turbo it DIDNT WORK, SAME PROBLEMS!
> 
> Is gearing different when under load? on a stand vs a turbo or when cycling hard.


 
Are you putting it in the Turbo too tight in effect restricting the back wheel. Have you ridden it when not fitted to the Turbo, what's it shift like then?


----------



## Peter Armstrong (11 Feb 2013)

V for Vengedetta said:


> Are you putting it in the Turbo too tight in effect restricting the back wheel. Have you ridden it when not fitted to the Turbo, what's it shift like then?


 
Just in the turbo, not really tight, but it also wasnt working proper when i turned the bike upside down and tried it. but at that point id have pissed about with the screws.

This is so frustrating, Im still waiting for my clippless pedels and half decent weather otherwise id be taking it back for good.


----------



## festival (11 Feb 2013)

Its a reasonable, decent bike for the money but its the "halfrauds" thing all over again. The comments about they can't cut the fork column for you is bollocks. they have a duty to set the bike up for you so it works correctly and FITS you.
I think your dealings with them so far are telling you something very clearly, they are not helping you, either through incompetence or lack of care. So either take it back for a refund or keep the bike and pay out for a good LBS to service it for you.
You could take a third way and contact their customer service dept and lay into them about how let down you feel etc and you have no confidence in their ability to set the bike up for you and will they reimburse you for the LBS's fee's.
P.S. I don't suppose your near Woking Surrey? otherwise I would sort it out for you.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (12 Feb 2013)

festival said:


> Its a reasonable, decent bike for the money but its the "halfrauds" thing all over again. The comments about they can't cut the fork column for you is bollocks. they have a duty to set the bike up for you so it works correctly and FITS you.
> I think your dealings with them so far are telling you something very clearly, they are not helping you, either through incompetence or lack of care. So either take it back for a refund or keep the bike and pay out for a good LBS to service it for you.
> You could take a third way and contact their customer service dept and lay into them about how let down you feel etc and you have no confidence in their ability to set the bike up for you and will they reimburse you for the LBS's fee's.
> P.S. I don't suppose your near Woking Surrey? otherwise I would sort it out for you.


 
I dont think I could take it back if I tried, I have already pulled all the reflectors, stickers, Tires, & Bell.
Chears tho, im going back on wednesday because the head mech is in, ill kick up a fuss and ask him to reset the derailer, re-wire and tune. Im thinking it mite be faulty. If they dont do all that then ill take it up with customer service dept or try and take it back.

Am in rochdale btw.


----------



## outlash (12 Feb 2013)

HovR said:


> I'd also recommend not taking it back to Halfords but taking it to a proper bike shop. If they couldn't get it set up correctly initially then I doubt you'll have a lot of luck a second time around.


 
This. For the sake of a few quid that it'll cost you for a LBS to get it sorted, it'll be worth it not going through the stress and time of mucking about (probably fruitlessly) with Halfords.


Tony.


----------



## roadrash (12 Feb 2013)

first of , i know that service varies from store to store with hellfrauds but personally i wouldnt let them touch a bike of mine ,second, lowering the bars really is as simple as mentioned above, and third i would take it to a good local bike shop ,get them to adjust gears (probably not charge more than a tenner), get a receipt.

then create holy shoot with hellfrauds customer service about how it wasnt set up right at point of purchase ,after a return visit they still didnt rectify any problems , youve had to pay someone else to do it and want recompense for your unfortunate episode,


----------



## Peter Armstrong (12 Feb 2013)

outlash said:


> This. For the sake of a few quid that it'll cost you for a LBS to get it sorted, it'll be worth it not going through the stress and time of mucking about (probably fruitlessly) with Halfords.
> 
> 
> Tony.


 
LBS Legal Bike Servicer?


----------



## musa (12 Feb 2013)

Peter Armstrong said:


> LBS Legal Bike Servicer?


Local Bike Shop


----------



## Cycleops (12 Feb 2013)

Outlash might be right about taking it to a proper bike shop if you are not getting satisfaction from Halfords. Although it is annoying if you bought it from there, they should have it operating correctly for you.

I am just a bit concerned about your seatpost. It is obviously set for the best position for you but you need to keep a minimum of 2 1/2" inside the seat tube so as to avoid stressing the frame or post itself. Nice bike though.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (12 Feb 2013)

Cycleops said:


> Outlash might be right about taking it to a proper bike shop if you are not getting satisfaction from Halfords. Although it is annoying if you bought it from there, they should have it operating correctly for you.
> 
> I am just a bit concerned about your seatpost. It is obviously set for the best position for you but you need to keep a minimum of 2 1/2" inside the seat tube so as to avoid stressing the frame or post itself. Nice bike though.


 
Chears ill check that, I remember thinking its quite far out when I was ajusting it.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (12 Feb 2013)

Thank you for everyone’s advise so far, next step is I will take it to the Halfords shop on Wednesday when the head mech is in, kick up a bit of a fuss. If I’m still not happy with the service I will take it to a good bike shop I know local on Friday, he's really good. I know what you’re thinking why I didn’t buy a bike of him, well his prices start from £650 so I couldn’t afford his cheapest.

I should get so good advice off him, Whether it’s just the set up is wrong or faulty, then I will officially file a complaint to Halfords if it get to that point.


----------



## Mile195 (12 Feb 2013)

The trouble with Halfords is they are a "jack of all trades, master of none" type chain. The staff are mostly salespeople, after all, it's difficult to find someone with an intimate knowledge of bikes, that also has an intimate knowledge of Car Radios, Baby Seats and Trailers, who will work for minimum wage... It wasn't always that way - I vaguely remember when halfords had small high-street shops which were a bit more specific, but the modern warehouse-type shops are abysmal for staff knowledge.

I agree that a local dedicated bike shop is your best way forward, but it is galling that this is a service you've already paid for really.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (12 Feb 2013)

Mile195 said:


> The trouble with Halfords is they are a "jack of all trades, master of none" type chain. The staff are mostly salespeople, after all, it's difficult to find someone with an intimate knowledge of bikes, that also has an intimate knowledge of Car Radios, Baby Seats and Trailers, who will work for minimum wage... It wasn't always that way - I vaguely remember when halfords had small high-street shops which were a bit more specific, but the modern warehouse-type shops are abysmal for staff knowledge.
> 
> I agree that a local dedicated bike shop is your best way forward, but it is galling that this is a service you've already paid for really.


 
But i though they had dedicated bike mech's, thats why im having to wait untill tomoz get get it looked at again?


----------



## roadrash (12 Feb 2013)

dedicated bike mech's....... that usually means a "yoof" that really wanted to work in the in car entertainment department, bike mechs really do vary from store to store, think about it if you had all the relevent qualifications would you want to work for minimum wage


----------



## Peter Armstrong (12 Feb 2013)

roadrash said:


> dedicated bike mech's....... that usually means a "yoof" that really wanted to work in the in car entertainment department, bike mechs really do vary from store to store, think about it if you had all the relevent qualifications would you want to work for minimum wage


 
Nope!!!


----------



## mark st1 (12 Feb 2013)

IME the head mechanic is just as useless as the rest of them its just that he has been there longer and been "promoted" by default. Save the money your wasting in petrol bud by going backwards and forwards to Helfrauds and give it to the LBS. I had exactly the same issue as you £20 later at a more respectable bike shop gears were smooth bars and seat adjusted to perfection and many miles of comfy cycling since. I dont dislike any of Helfrauds bikes btw just the droids that sell them. And as said by RoadRash you pay peanuts your get monkeys.


----------



## paul04 (12 Feb 2013)

My bike is very similar bike to the one you have, and I had trouble with the front gears. it did take me a few attempts to get the front gears right, I watched a couple of videos on youtube on how to set the front and rear derailleur. then with abit of fine tuning I got it working fine.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (13 Feb 2013)

paul04 said:


> My bike is very similar bike to the one you have, and I had trouble with the front gears. it did take me a few attempts to get the front gears right, I watched a couple of videos on youtube on how to set the front and rear derailleur. then with abit of fine tuning I got it working fine.


 
Was it marking the inside of the gear cog? My pedels are due to be delivered today, then Im taking it back tonight, so hopefully take that bad boy out this weekend!

How is the ride? is it good, all reviews are quite good but when I tell people at triathlon club or at work I got a bike from halford, they all pull their faces.


----------



## paul04 (13 Feb 2013)

Peter Armstrong said:


> Was it marking the inside of the gear cog? My pedels are due to be delivered today, then Im taking it back tonight, so hopefully take that bad boy out this weekend!
> 
> How is the ride? is it good, all reviews are quite good but when I tell people at triathlon club or at work I got a bike from halford, they all pull their faces.


 
No, not marking the inside of the gear cog. maybe your setup needs more adjustment than mine.
My bike is running just fine, the only done 2 things to the bike, swap the pedals over to spd-sl and change the tyres( no issues with the original tyres, just had a few cuts on them due to debris on the roads)
I've done over a 1000 miles on the bike and very happy with it. You will enjoy it


----------



## Peter Armstrong (13 Feb 2013)

paul04 said:


> No, not marking the inside of the gear cog. maybe your setup needs more adjustment than mine.
> My bike is running just fine, the only done 2 things to the bike, swap the pedals over to spd-sl and change the tyres( no issues with the original tyres, just had a few cuts on them due to debris on the roads)
> I've done over a 1000 miles on the bike and very happy with it. You will enjoy it


 
Yep, pedals and tires both done!

Chears, I dont know if you or anyone can answer this. I have just received my cycle shoes, im size 9 and I bough size 10 and my big toe size touches the end, Do cycle shoes "ease up" loosen? and will be comfly after they are broke in? or do they stay stiff and I need to jump up two sizes from 9 to 11?
(Spiuk ZS11R Road Shoe )


----------



## Mile195 (13 Feb 2013)

Peter Armstrong said:


> Yep, pedals and tires both done!
> 
> Chears, I dont know if you or anyone can answer this. I have just received my cycle shoes, im size 9 and I bough size 10 and my big toe size touches the end, Do cycle shoes "ease up" loosen? and will be comfly after they are broke in? or do they stay stiff and I need to jump up two sizes from 9 to 11?
> (Spiuk ZS11R Road Shoe )


 
There'll be a little bit of give, but not masses. If your big toe is only just touching the end then you'll be fine. If it's very uncomfortable and crammed right in there however, you might want to consider going up another half size.


----------



## Peteaud (13 Feb 2013)

My 2p worth in all this.

Get to know your local bike shop(s)

Some are better than others and some are not so good, maybe some one from your neck of the woods can recommend one.

A good LBS really can be a life saver.

You can also try on clothes / shoes etc, ok so they wont have the same range as a large online retailer, but, you can find out if it fits and many will be open to a bit of price reduction. One of my locals bike shops i use i have never paid full price for anything!

I think your bike just needs setting up correctly, and in truth, halfords find anything more technical than a candle impossible to get right.


----------



## compo (13 Feb 2013)

Peter Armstrong said:


> How is the ride? is it good, all reviews are quite good but when I tell people at triathlon club or at work I got a bike from halford, they all pull their faces.


 
Snob value, just ignore them. Just train hard so you can beat some of them!


----------



## festival (13 Feb 2013)

roadrash said:


> dedicated bike mech's....... that usually means a "yoof" that really wanted to work in the in car entertainment department, bike mechs really do vary from store to store, think about it if you had all the relevent qualifications would you want to work for minimum wage


 

Around the time they introduced the Boardman range, I left a leading Independent cycle trader for halfords with the promise of great changes.
A substantial pay rise and improved working conditions etc seemed to imply a serious change in direction but I soon found out this was a local initiative by the area manager who could see the need to employ "cycle people" with qualifications and experience.
Of course once he left everything changed, they wanted me to go on baby seat fitting courses, fit wiper blades etc which I refused and someone came up with the idea that as they were paying me such a huge salary they had to balance the books by removing most of my staff.
Fortunately, they started offering redundancy to all the so called "high earners" (many who knew their jobs) so I bit their hand off and ran back to the Independents asap.
Just to give you an idea, I was running a department that had a turnover of more than £600,000 in 2010, 7 day trading etc, with only 1 other full timer and 3 part timers before the cuts.
They guy who took over from me on half the pay and harsher conditions had never owned a bike since primary school, had no interest in the products or any supervisory experience and lasted 6 months.
The full timer and 2 of the p/t's left shorty after me and now they have the "yoof" you describe on the payroll, for a while I felt frustrated but for my sanity I'm glad I had a lucky escape.


----------



## roadrash (13 Feb 2013)

it really is a shame . I think SOME of their bikes are really good , carrera and boardman for example, but obviously people are often put off them by the lack of competance of some ,(not all)of the staff.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (14 Feb 2013)

So I phoned up my local halfords to see if the "mech" was in, I spoke to him on the phone but he only worked untill half 4, so I couldnt get it down to him after work. anyway, he told me to drop my bike off and they will look at it over weekend and I would get it back on the monday.

These where the things he told me on the phone

1) With this bike being a lower end bike (Entry level) gear changes wont be smooth.
2) Gears on the bike when on my turbo wont work, because the bikes not sitting on the wheel, and the frames being squished out of shape, stopping the gears from working as they should.
3) Somes you have to push the gear leaver futher than the last click to get it to jump to the large cog.


----------



## outlash (14 Feb 2013)

And that's why people might buy a bike from Halfords, they certainly don't get them serviced there. Stop wasting your time with them.


Tony.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (14 Feb 2013)

outlash said:


> And that's why people might buy a bike from Halfords, they certainly don't get them serviced there. Stop wasting your time with them.
> 
> 
> Tony.


 
So in result I will take it to my LBS on friday!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mile195 (14 Feb 2013)

Yeah - I should. Those "squishy frames"... they're a bleedin' menace aren't they...


----------



## Andy_R (14 Feb 2013)

Peter Armstrong said:


> 2) Gears on the bike when on my turbo wont work, because the bikes not sitting on the wheel, and the frames being squished out of shape, stopping the gears from working as they should.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (14 Feb 2013)

Andy_R said:


>


 
How can i possibly take the bike to the "head mech" to get sorted when he thinks that, what a joke!


----------



## Mile195 (14 Feb 2013)

Let's not be hasty now. I'm sure if you wanted new wipers or a baby seat fitted to your bike, he'd be very, very good!..


----------



## Cycleops (14 Feb 2013)

If what you say is true regarding what their manager said and not due to any misunderstanding I do find that incredible. Any company lives or dies on its reputation and it does beggar belief that you should get such a response from a manager at the biggest retailer of bikes in the UK.

I know you will no longer be going to them but it would be interesting to report your conversation to the customer service dept and see what their response is.


----------



## Mile195 (14 Feb 2013)

Cycleops said:


> If what you say is true regarding what their manager said and not due to any misunderstanding I do find that incredible. Any company lives or dies on its reputation and it does beggar belief that you should get such a response from a manager at the biggest retailer of bikes in the UK.
> 
> I know you will no longer be going to them but it would be interesting to report your conversation to the customer service dept and see what their response is.


 
I agree, but I think Halfords reputation for knowledge is so far gone that they must know it by now.

Like Cycleops, I would be inclined to bring it to someone's attention, although having made similar complaints to large retail chains in the past, I can guess the kind of response you'll get: "Terribly sorry sir. We'll take it up with the store manager. Have a £10 gift voucher (and go away)".

Still, it might be worth doing just for the gift voucher. It'll at least offset some of the cost of taking it elsewhere...


----------



## Peter Armstrong (14 Feb 2013)

Mile195 said:


> I agree, but I think Halfords reputation for knowledge is so far gone that they must know it by now.
> 
> Like Cycleops, I would be inclined to bring it to someone's attention, although having made similar complaints to large retail chains in the past, I can guess the kind of response you'll get: "Terribly sorry sir. We'll take it up with the store manager. Have a £10 gift voucher (and go away)".
> 
> Still, it might be worth doing just for the gift voucher. It'll at least offset some of the cost of taking it elsewhere...





Cycleops said:


> If what you say is true regarding what their manager said and not due to any misunderstanding I do find that incredible. Any company lives or dies on its reputation and it does beggar belief that you should get such a response from a manager at the biggest retailer of bikes in the UK.
> 
> I know you will no longer be going to them but it would be interesting to report your conversation to the customer service dept and see what their response is.


 

I will start an email now, ill put what I write in here if anyone would like to read it and give me some tips bfore I send it to halfords.


----------



## Herzog (14 Feb 2013)

Peter Armstrong said:


> I will start an email now, ill put what I write in here if anyone would like to read it and give me some tips bfore I send it to halfords.


 
My thoughts are not suitable for a public forum...

The disheartening thing is many people would take what the mechanic said as the absolute truth and become disillusioned with cycling as a result (i.e., my cheap bike won't function and is no fun to ride, I can't afford a more expensive one...so why bother?). I consider this to be beyond shabby!


----------



## Mile195 (14 Feb 2013)

I recommend posting it, instead of emailing it. It always holds more weight.

Bullet point each contact you have had with them.

Sum up what you want them to explain or do in bullet points. Examples would be why the staff training is clearly so poor. Why were you "fobbed off" etc.

Finish the letter by outlining that you are not "angry" at your treatment, but "disappointed" as you expected better from a large chain. It feels like they've just taken your money, and now they're not interested.

Don't forget you're writing to a person. Don't go on the offensive or it'll get their back up, and they'll just send you an empty apology with no further interest in the matter.

(Did I mention I used to work on a complaints team...)


----------



## Peter Armstrong (14 Feb 2013)

Dear Sir/Madam



I recently purchased a Carrera Virtuoso road bike from my Local Store at Rochdale, 09-02-13.

This was setup in store and I collected and taken it home, I placed it on my turbo to check the gears, and the front derailleur would not lift the chain to the large cog, adjusting the two small screws did not help. I had to force the gear leaver across to get it up, but it would grind hard against the side of the large cog, marking it and possibly taking small scraps of metal off to.

I then had to tighten the gear wire. The gears still where now changing, but this was still difficult, I had test it both off and on the turbo and the gears seemed to crunch and take time for the chain to get up to the large cog on the front. 

I phoned Halfords Rochdale on the 10-02-13, the bike Mechanic would not be in until 13-02-13, so I phoned Bury Halfords and took it down there. I explained all the issues and I put it on the bike support and he began to tune the gearing, He said he was happy with it and sent me on my way. I took it home and gave it a quick spin, and again it would not chain to the large cog on the front. I had to again change the small screws to get the bike to change up, but again it was hard changing and possibly damaging the chain and cogs.

Knowing the head mechanic was in on the 13-02-13 at Rochdale I gave him a call, he told me a few things, 

1) Being that with this bike being a lower end bike (Entry level) gear changes won’t change smooth. This is strange, why would you sell a bike that the gears don’t change correctly.
2) Gears on the bike when on my turbo won’t work, because the bikes not sitting on the wheel and the frames being squished out of shape, stopping the gears from working as they should. This is even stranger all my bike have worked on my turbo?
3) Sometimes you have to push the gear leaver further than the last click to get it to jump to the large cog. Really? I have to over push my gear lever which forces the derailleur to push the chain onto the side of the gear cog, which looks like it damaging the cog even more to get the gear to actually change?

I would have to leave my new bike with him over the weekend for him to have a look at, but after this conversation with him I have lost all confidence with him sorting out my bike, Halfords mechanics have already set the bikes gears up twice, why would this time change.

I have now had to book my new bike into a local bike shop to be looked and setup properly, this will cost me another £20, as I have lost all confidence in Halfords.


----------



## Mile195 (14 Feb 2013)

Good start, but try this:


Dear Sir/Madam



I recently purchased a Carrera Virtuoso road bike from my Local Store at Rochdale, 09-02-13.

This was set up in store and having collected it and taken it home, I placed it on my turbo to check the gears, to find that the front derailleur would not lift the chain to the large chainring. Adjusting the two small screws did not help. I had to force the gear leaver across to get it up, but it would grind hard against the side of the large chainring, marking it and possibly damaging it.

I then tried to adjust the gear cable. The gears still where now changing, but this was still difficult. I had tested it both on and off the turbo and the gears seemed to crunch and take time for the chain to get up to the large cog on the front. 

I phoned Halfords Rochdale on the 10-02-13, who advised me that the bike Mechanic would not be in until 13-02-13. I rely on my bike for day-to-day transport and could not wait a further three days for the faults to be put right.

As an alternative, I phoned Bury Halfords and took it there instead. I explained the issues and he began work on it straight away. He advised me that he was happy with it and sent me on my way. I took it home and gave it a quick spin, but all the same issues remained. 

Unhappy with it, I waited three days anyway and took it back to your Rochdale store to be looked at by the Head mechanic. Having inspected it, he advised me:

1) Being that with this bike being a lower end bike (Entry level) gear changes won’t change smooth. I find it difficult to believe that a bike should not be expected to work properly from the outset, despite it being entry-level.

2) The bike won’t run properly on the turbo because “the bike is not sitting on the wheel and the frame is being squished out of shape, stopping the gears from working as they should”. Although I am not a bicycle mechanic, this comment sounded more like a way of getting me out of the store, than a plausible problem. 

3) “Sometimes you have to push the gear leaver further than the last click to get it to jump to the large cog”. While there might be an element of truth in this, the amount of force I have to apply to the shifter feels unreasonable, and I am concerned that this is of a level that is likely to damage the components.

Regardless of this, I have left the bike with him to inspect further, but I feel it necessary to write to you as I have lost all confidence with his abilities as a mechanic, given what I have been told so far. I bought the bike from Halfords because I felt I could rely on receiving a good service from such a big brand, but I am disappointed that this seems not to be the case.

To summarise, I would be extremely grateful if you could clarify the following:

- Why, despite two visits to the store to set up the bike correctly, the appropriate action does not seem to have been taken by any mechanic.
- Why the head mechanic at your Rochdale store seems more interested in giving me excuses as to why the bike shouldn’t work, rather than trying to fix it.
- Where we go from here, with getting it running properly.

I very much look forward to hearing from you in the near future. I would be grateful if you could contact me by return post or by telephone on 07xxx xxx xxx


----------



## Peter Armstrong (14 Feb 2013)

Dear Sir/Madam


I recently purchased a Carrera Virtuoso road bike from my Local Store at Rochdale, 09-02-13.
This was set up in store and having collected it and taken it home, I placed it on my turbo to check the gears, to find that the front derailleur would not lift the chain to the large chain ring. 

Adjusting the two small screws did not help. I had to force the gear leaver across to get it up, but it would grind hard against the side of the large chain ring, marking it and possibly damaging it.
I then tried to adjust the gear cable. 

The gears were now changing, but this was still difficult. I had tested it both on and off the turbo and the gears seemed to crunch and take time for the chain to get up to the large cog on the front. 
I phoned Halfords Rochdale on the 10-02-13, who advised me that the bike Mechanic would not be in until 13-02-13. 

I rely on my bike for day-to-day transport and could not wait a further three days for the faults to be put right.
As an alternative, I phoned Bury Halfords and took it there instead. I explained the issues and he began work on it straight away. He advised me that he was happy with it and sent me on my way. I took it home and gave it a quick spin, but all the same issues remained. 

Unhappy with it, I waited three days anyway and telephoned your Rochdale store and spoke to the Head mechanic. Having listened to the above, he advised me:
1) Being that with this bike being a lower end bike (Entry level) gear changes won’t change smooth. I find it difficult to believe that a bike should not be expected to work properly from the outset, despite it being entry-level.
 2) The bike won’t run properly on the turbo because “the bike is not sitting on the wheel and the frame is being squished out of shape, stopping the gears from working as they should”. Although I am not a bicycle mechanic, this comment sounded more like an excuse to the fault, than a plausible problem.

 3) “Sometimes you have to push the gear leaver further than the last click to get it to jump to the large cog”. While there might be an element of truth in this, the amount of force I have to apply to the shifter feels unreasonable, and I am concerned that this is of a level that is likely to damage the components.
Because of this, I feel it necessary to write to you as I have lost all confidence with Halfords bike mechanics and their abilities as a mechanics, given what I have been told so far. I bought the bike from Halfords because I felt I could rely on receiving a good service from such a big brand, but I am disappointed that this seems not to be the case.
To summarize, I would be extremely grateful if you could clarify the following:
- Why, despite two visits to the store to set up the bike correctly, the appropriate action does not seem to have been taken by any mechanic.- Why the head mechanic at your Rochdale store seems more interested in giving me excuses as to why the bike shouldn’t work.- Where we go from here, with getting it running properly.
I very much look forward to hearing from you in the near future. I would be grateful if you could contact me by return email or by telephone on 07xxx xxx xxx


----------



## sabian92 (14 Feb 2013)

I've got one of these bikes - good value for money but it's never been back. I do all the servicing myself - if I can't do it, I google and YouTube it, if that fails I ask on here. Not worth giving it to a monkey with a wrench who's only there because he's left school and couldn't find anything else.


----------



## Mile195 (14 Feb 2013)

I tend to write letters with spaced paragraphs as it makes it easier for the recipient to read, but it's personal choice really.

I would suggest leaving the "to summarize" points on seperate lines. It reinforces the fact that you expect these points to be answered, but again - it's personal choice.

Other than that there's just a couple of small grammatical points, but I won't list them - it should remain in your writing style as it's coming from you. I strongly suggest you post it though instead of e-mailing. The response will take longer, but it should be taken more seriously. Write to head office - NOT the stores themselves.

Good luck!!


----------



## goo_mason (14 Feb 2013)

Just one change - it's "gear lever" not "gear leaver"


----------



## Peter Armstrong (14 Feb 2013)

Sent, ar well...................


----------



## Mile195 (14 Feb 2013)

Let us know how they respond!


----------



## festival (14 Feb 2013)

Good luck!


----------



## jim55 (14 Feb 2013)

Peter Armstrong said:


> But to get it up on the big cog I have to push the brake to the side once, it clicks, then again, it clicks but to get it up I have to push it once more, and hold it there.
> It then jumps up to the big cog and I leg go of the brake handle gear changer..


perfectly normal i believe ,,i have to do the same and keep pressure on the lever until the chain jumps to the big ring ,its not a click and select thing


----------



## Peter Armstrong (15 Feb 2013)

Maybe I’m expecting more from a brand new modern £380 road bike, to me, that’s allot of money. Especially when my £60, 20+ Year old, steel bike changed smoother. (Recently had its funeral)


----------



## jim55 (15 Feb 2013)

yes it is a lot of money,
on my good bike i have sora shifters a dura ace rear mech,campag veloce front mech and and sram cassette ,a right hotch potch of parts but the important thing is it changes very smooth and its pretty much silent and all works together very well,however as u said when selecting the big ring at the front (105 cranks btw),i press the shifter once and it clicks and the front mech moves across a wee bit but the chain doesnt jump onto the big ring ,it just kinda rubs on the front mech /inside face of the big ring while still engaging the inner ring .
to get it to move across fully i have to push the shifter again and keep it pressed for a few seconds until the chain jumps onto the big ring fully then i release the lever and it rides normally (dunno if its sora specific ),remember its kinda fighting gravity so it wont just fall onto it and as far as im aware most are like this ,.the only exception i believe is di2 shifting which is proper one click and shift (but thats a whole diff system and very expensive -over a thousand pounds i believe and that doesnt include the bike !thats just the shifting gear! but down changes should b perfect and pretty quiet as the chain is just falling onto a smaller ring


----------



## outlash (15 Feb 2013)

Peter Armstrong said:


> Maybe I’m expecting more from a brand new modern £380 road bike, to me, that’s allot of money.


 
TBH, that's not a lot of money for a road bike but regardless, you should have a bike that works properly and changes gear smoothly. On my soon to be sold £300 bike the gears work flawlessly, that's after the LBS saw to them (I believe your bike has the same groupset as mine).
FWIW, you shouldn't have to put any more effort into selecting any gear, front or rear, big or small.


Tony.


----------



## Peteaud (15 Feb 2013)

It does not matter what level of bike / shifters you have, they should and will work fine.

Fair enough the expensive high end stuff is pretty slick, but even the lowest shifters / mech will change with no trouble.

The better halfs cheap MTB with Tourney shifts perfectly, every time.

cost does not mean it wont work.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (21 Feb 2013)

Yeah so on saturaday I fixed the bike myself, I couldnt be bothered speaking to halfords so when they phoned I just withdrew my compliant and ask them not to phone me again. Ive got the bike, it works fine and they have their money.

END OF STORY....................


----------



## Peter Armstrong (21 Feb 2013)

Peter Armstrong said:


> Yeah so on saturaday I fixed the bike myself, I couldnt be bothered speaking to halfords so when they phoned I just withdrew my compliant and ask them not to phone me again. Ive got the bike, it works fine and they have their money.
> 
> END OF STORY....................


 
P.S I took "Kate" the Carrera out for a spin up blackstone Edge, Rochdale and she was a smooth as a babies bum. A little on the heavy side for the hill climbing but overall I was very happy with the experience.

http://app.strava.com/activities/41388521

For the price, I actualy quite happy. one day ill get a proper fitting, £1000 + bike, ow how I dream.................


----------



## uphillstruggler (21 Feb 2013)

Peter Armstrong said:


> Yeah so on saturaday I fixed the bike myself, I couldnt be bothered speaking to halfords so when they phoned I just withdrew my compliant and ask them not to phone me again. Ive got the bike, it works fine and they have their money.
> 
> END OF STORY....................


 
you should have hung out for a voucher at least, you can always use them for tyres etc.

still, good luck with the bike, i am sure that it will serve you well


----------



## sabian92 (27 Feb 2013)

jim55 said:


> perfectly normal i believe ,,i have to do the same and keep pressure on the lever until the chain jumps to the big ring ,its not a click and select thing



It should be a click and select thing. If you have to hold it the the tension needs adjusting - they get slack over time anyway.


----------



## jim55 (27 Feb 2013)

sabian92 said:


> It should be a click and select thing. If you have to hold it the the tension needs adjusting - they get slack over time anyway.


Is it ? I'm fitting a new compact tonite so il have it in bits anyway il adjust it prop


----------



## sabian92 (27 Feb 2013)

jim55 said:


> Is it ? I'm fitting a new compact tonite so il have it in bits anyway il adjust it prop


 
It should be yeah. Doesn't matter if you run expensive kit like SRAM Red or cheap kit like Shimano Tourney. If it's not engaging properly as you use the shifter (either a twist grip or an STI lever) then you need to sort it out but it only takes 2 seconds to do. There are umpteen YouTube tutorials on it. Even I managed to do it and I've got the mechanical know-how of a rock.


----------



## cyberknight (27 Feb 2013)

Peter Armstrong said:


> P.S I took "Kate" the Carrera out for a spin up blackstone Edge, Rochdale and she was a smooth as a babies bum. A little on the heavy side for the hill climbing but overall I was very happy with the experience.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/41388521
> 
> For the price, I actualy quite happy. one day ill get a proper fitting, £1000 + bike, ow how I dream.................


I have a virtuoso and a boardman, apart from the boardman having a few more gears and being lighter there is not that much difference in average speed over the same routes as its rider weight and fitness that have the most bearing on how fast you will .Not that i am saying you need to lose weight but its a lot easier nd cheaper to lose a couple of pounds yourself rather than spending hundreds +extra to save sa smilar amount.maybe .
As far as bike fit goes both my bikes are set up the same to with a mm or so , a good fit should not be based on price as all bikes have the same 3 contact points .


----------



## jim55 (27 Feb 2013)

sabian92 said:


> It should be yeah. Doesn't matter if you run expensive kit like SRAM Red or cheap kit like Shimano Tourney. If it's not engaging properly as you use the shifter (either a twist grip or an STI lever) then you need to sort it out but it only takes 2 seconds to do. There are umpteen YouTube tutorials on it. Even I managed to do it and I've got the mechanical know-how of a rock.


dicovered the source of my mis shifting tonite ,it is a campag front mech and sora shifters,app when the mech was setting it up for a compact he said its because of the mech ,campag mechs/shifters have a diff throw than a shimano unit he got it running the way it was but im on the lookout for a shimano front mech to get it spot on ,theres still a wee bit of chain rub (on the mech )at the extremes (big to big -small to small ),but its set up as good as it can be he said the shimano units have a slightly bigger opening and theres a bit more space around the chain,he said any shimano unit would do as theyr all pretty much indexed the same (apart from dura ace ),im not fussed what i get but im not too sure of the shimano heirarchy ,what is the steps ,i fancy either tiagra or ultegra as they look the biz but its 105 cranks and sora shifters ,so anything really


----------

